# Vision lites



## Examiner (Nov 6, 2009)

2006 IBC uses the ICC/ANSI A117.1 2003 edition.

_404.2.10 Vision Lites. Doors and sidelites adjacent to doors containing one or more glazing panels that permit viewing through the panels shall have the bottom of at least one panel 43 inches (1090 mm) maximum above the floor or ground._

_The verbiage is not really clear if you have to provide vision lites in all doors that do not have side lights. The “and” between “Doors” and “sidelites” could be read that doors are to have vision lites and doors that have sidelites shall have vision lites in the sidelite all set at specific heights._

Any thoughts on what the requirement is really wanting. I really do not think that all doors now will require vision lites in them. If that is the case there goes any privacy.

Chaos, Panic, Disorder....my work is done here.


----------



## atomahutna (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Vision lites

I think its door or sidelites that _do_ have windows must comply with the 32" height.

TR


----------



## JBI (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Vision lites

404.2.10 Vision Lites. *Doors* _and sidelites adjacent to __*doors*_ containing one or more glazing panels that permit viewing through the panels shall have the bottom of at least one panel 43 inches (1090 mm) maximum above the floor or ground.

Punctuation may have helped, I'm just not sure exactly what to use.

I think the key to the first part is "...containg one or more glazing panels that permit viewing...". That is qualifying when the height requirement kicks in.

If there are no glazing panels, there is no "...bottom of at least one panel...".


----------



## LGreene (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: Vision lites

If the door has a lite or if there is a sidelite, the bottom of one lite has to be a maximum of 43" AFF.  A117.1 does not require a lite and the commentary confirms that a lite is not required, but if there is a lite, it has to meet the 43" requirement.

There's an exception for lites where the bottom of the lite is more than 66" above the floor.  This would apply to the configuration that you sometimes see on residential doors, where there are lites up at the top of the door.  It would also apply to transom frames.


----------

